
Why there’s no such thing as a gifted child - prostoalex
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2017/jul/25/no-such-thing-as-a-gifted-child-einstein-iq
======
Bostonian
The SAT and other standardized tests can be used to identify students in
middle and even elementary school who are prepared for college-level work.
Julian Stanley started this with the Johns Hopkins Talent Search. Jonathan Wai
has studied the careers of talent search participants. It's just not true that
intelligence is uniformly distributed.

~~~
icedchai
I took the SAT as a 7th grader, as part of the John Hopkins CTY program. This
was back in 1989.

------
deogeo
> While the jury is out on giftedness being innate and other factors
> potentially making the difference

Countless studies showing the heritability of intelligence and behavioral
traits means "the jury is still out", but a few outliers and the fact that
practice _also_ plays a part, merits an article title of "no such thing as a
gifted child".

The Guardian has such a _fascinating_ approach to science!

